# Weaning Recipe



## Lisha_Rose (May 15, 2012)

Has anyone ever heard of mixing egg yolks and honey in with the soft puppy food when weaning? If so, is there an exact "recipe"? IE: 2 egg yolks and 1 T. of honey. Right now I am using Esbilac 2nd Step and puppy kibble that has been softened and mushed. Thanks!


----------

